# Grungy TOC Pierce Chain, Simple Green SOak and Brass Brush before/after



## gkeep (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

Not strictly an after photo, there is still lots of "before" to go yet.

After reading everything on cleaning chains and not wanting to risk messing up mine, I went with Simple Green soak and the brass brush. So far it has been very promising as you can see from the photo. I'm amazed at the condition of the chain under all the black goo. The rear rim is having an oxalic acid soak so I can switch off between them and give my back a break leaning over the chain. This shows that you never know whats under the grime so never give up on a part until you've tried some elbow grease.
Gary


----------

